# N-scale build



## swiggy

Good day everyone:thumbsup:. this was my latest project---N-scale mountain run:thumbsup:




































and the finish

















rendition of "big 10 curve"



























hope you all like


----------



## Steel Ribbons

Great work swiggy! A lot of work in there for sure!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very neat, lots of great work there.


----------



## swiggy

thanks, it took about 4 weeks


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Swig,

That's FABULOUS! What an actioned-packed tiny layout. I love the track twists and turns, the topography, the river, etc. Great fun.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Ranger

That looks great


----------



## Carl

Very nice.


----------



## Xnats

Very nice Swiggy, love the track plan :thumbsup: Since no asked, what size is it, a 4x5?


----------



## swiggy

thanks everyone, close xnats, it is 4x6 dc bachman track (it came with it). the next one is atlas track. I just got the layout or i should say start of a layout. people seem to start these, never finish, then give them away?


----------



## Ranger

My layout that im working on was started by someone else. They couldnt finish it and had it for sale on craigslist.


----------



## Big Ed

Swiggy = HO 

N scale?

What is next O?

Nice......does that double as a coffee table too?:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy

thanks ranger, big ed. OK my LHS guy and I were talking, and we think we can battery power an O-scale loco, if so it'll be in my back yard

I have also played with the idea (and looked at many photos) of an N-scale coffee table layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Why would you need to battery power an O-scale locomotive? If you use something like Atlas track, it's UV resistant and nickel-silver so it's good to use outdoors.


----------



## swiggy

just a project. Dont really "NEED" to do this, I just want to. I would rather not mess with feeders and such if I am putting this IN MY BACK YARD
probably won't even start until next summer.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, just wondered why you'd use battery power. I hope they're rechargeable batteries!  FWIW, you'd be surprised how far you can go without feeders if you solder all the track.


----------



## swiggy

Rechargeable....absolutely. solar powered.....stretching. I agree with the soldering statement......my 16x8 has 3 power feeds for something like 145' and runs 5 locomotives flawlessly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have a loop of Fastrack right now on the carpet that goes through three rooms, I have a single feeder running it. I can see the difference at the far end with conventional locomotives, but for command stuff, they chug along without noticing that they're far from the power.


----------



## wilson44512

Cool layout.


----------



## TwrOpr87

That's neat, good work


----------



## toasty

i like.


----------



## SR KARALIS

The only thing I do not like is the street,it's too dark,a gray would match better with the landscape,my personal opinion =)
for the rest beautiful work,compliments!!


----------

